# Middle Scots



## jikkler

Wondering if anyone has a good website that can translate from English to Middle Scots. If not, but you know enough about Middle Scots, would you suggest some words for creating a town or person's name in Middle Scots? Thank you to anyone who answers.


----------



## L'irlandais

Bonjour jikkler,
Welcome to the "Other"-side of these Language forums.

I simply googled this webpage first ;  which tells of an online dictionary :



> The Scottish Corpus of Texts & Speech (*SCOTS*) which has been online since November 2004.  Their _other resources _page maybe of some interest to you.


----------



## jikkler

Merci L'irlandais. C'est drôle que deux Francophones se retrouvent à parler en Anglais à propos du Scots, quand même.

I love the internet.


----------



## berndf

There are two standard Scots dictionaries (rough equivalent of the OED for English): DOST for Middle Scots and SND for Modern Scots. Both are available on-line through this portal: http://www.dsl.ac.uk/ .


----------

